# Hi from Sydney. Practice Partner Wanted



## Taan (Apr 19, 2017)

Greetings Guys. I just joined up in the hope of finding a practice partner to train our arts with
My preferred style is Wing Chun. Absolutely love it
I already have a great training buddy I catch up with twice a week, but I guess I'm greedy or addicted, & want more. LOL. Besides, if 3 or 4 of us were to get together & train solid in a group, one session would probably be worth twenty lessons in a guan. I dunno?
I'm in my 40s, but have no age restrictions on others
Probably intermediate level
My main focus is split between 1) honing defence & counter attack moves in real life attack scenarios, & 2) maximi sing connectivity skills

Thanking you kindly for reading


----------



## anerlich (Apr 22, 2017)

No offence meant, but why not join an organised commercial school? There are a healthy number of lineages represented in Sydney.


----------



## Taan (Apr 22, 2017)

None taken mate. Been there, done that. To me, this activity with my training buddy is way superior. What we learn in one session between us, trumps what we learn in half a dozen lessons there. It may seem strange, but it is so


----------



## geezer (Apr 22, 2017)

Taan said:


> None taken mate. Been there, done that. To me, this activity with my training buddy is way superior. What we learn in one session between us, trumps what we learn in half a dozen lessons there. It may seem strange, but it is so



Normally, a very dedicated and driven student would seek the best of both worlds. He or she would train with an instructor, taking group lessons or private instruction, and outside of class would further drill and test what he/she is learning with training partners.

The only 3 reasons I can think to forgo lessons and choosing to train just with your mates would be:

1. There is no good instructor available.
2. You are already very experienced in Wing Chun, having trained your skills with an instructor for many years.
3. You want to learn WC on your own, perhaps using supplementary sources, perhaps even believing you can invent your own style.

Now you've told us that No. 1 is not the case. So that leaves us to presume you fit scenarios 2 or 3. If it's No. 2, please share with us your lineage(s) and experience! 

...on the other hand,_ if _you fit into situation number 3, understand that WC is not something you pick up on your own. If this is what you intend to do, I heartily recommend that you look up the _Dunning-Kruger effect_ on Wikipedia. Briefly, it refers to the psychological tendency of ignorant and incompetent people to grossly overestimate their ability and/or level of competence.   ...See link below:

Dunning–Kruger effect - Wikipedia


----------



## OzPaul (Apr 23, 2017)

Hi Taan, we had a member on here named MJM who was from Sydney.. I believe he now lives in Tokyo however he hasn't posted for a while (number of years).  He was extremely knowledgeable and a great bloke to chat to.  Hopefully he pops back on here one day and sees this thread and can let you know of some of his contacts.  Cheers


----------



## geezer (Apr 24, 2017)

OzPaul said:


> Hi Taan, we had a member on here named MJM who was from Sydney.. I believe he now lives in Tokyo however he hasn't posted for a while (number of years)....



Wait, that was Mook Jong Man right? Yeah I miss his posts!


----------



## OzPaul (Apr 27, 2017)

Yeah Geezer, top guy.


----------



## nocturnal_ (May 19, 2017)

I've been practising Wing Chun for a few years and I'm based in Sydney. Whereabouts in Sydney do you normally practice, taan?


----------



## Taan (May 19, 2017)

nocturnal_ said:


> I've been practising Wing Chun for a few years and I'm based in Sydney. Whereabouts in Sydney do you normally practice, taan?


Hey nocturnal. Kinda all over the place. I mostly meet up with the boys in the southwest area I suppose. Last time was Bankstown, tomorrow is Parramatta. Where abouts are you mate?


----------



## nocturnal_ (May 19, 2017)

Taan said:


> Hey nocturnal. Kinda all over the place. I mostly meet up with the boys in the southwest area I suppose. Last time was Bankstown, tomorrow is Parramatta. Where abouts are you mate?



I live in the inner city area. Send me a private message if you're planning to train in the inner city or inner west area. It's always good to train defense against attacks in real life scenario. I want to do more of that too.

What do you mean by "maximising connectivity skill"? Is it Chi Sao?


----------



## Taan (May 19, 2017)

Things have progressed since I posted the OP. There's a few of us now. Not always meeting in a big group though. We're all really into the connectivity drill work now. Not being in a guan, I don't know all the right terminology, but we do more than just chi Sao. Drills like Chum kyu, snake hand, & various second form drills is what we're all getting big on. 

One of the boys lives in inner west & another 2 work in town.

Sending you a p.m. now anyway mate


----------



## KPM (May 19, 2017)

If I was in Australia, and Sydney in particular....I would be beating down Rick Spain's door for training!


----------



## drop bear (May 19, 2017)

If you are ever up in Airlie Beach saturday morning is sparring. You are welcome to pop in.


----------



## wingchun100 (May 21, 2017)

Taan said:


> Greetings Guys. I just joined up in the hope of finding a practice partner to train our arts with
> My preferred style is Wing Chun. Absolutely love it
> I already have a great training buddy I catch up with twice a week, but I guess I'm greedy or addicted, & want more. LOL. Besides, if 3 or 4 of us were to get together & train solid in a group, one session would probably be worth twenty lessons in a guan. I dunno?
> I'm in my 40s, but have no age restrictions on others
> ...



Welcome to the board.

Wish I lived in Sydney!


----------



## marques (May 22, 2017)

geezer said:


> Normally, a very dedicated and driven student would seek the best of both worlds.


This. Training 'at home' is gold if someone in the group has already a good level (technique and pedagogy). I loved it.

But I imagine in the long run (years) I would be stuck in part of the martial art(s) spectrum. Stuck in the funniest part, the part someone can really teach, the part that can be trained according to partners and equipment... Formal classes provide another structure (which probably will be there longer than a home group), provide a variety of partners, techniques we don't know enough to train by ourselves...


----------



## Taan (Jun 5, 2017)

DropBear, OzPaul, KPM, & wingchun100, thanks for the warm welcomes. Marques, it definitely is gold. Admittedly, I'm not focused on where it'll be at in several years time though. There is always the option of joining a guan at any time, should it ever get stale. Right now, & into the foreseeable future, training as I do is the ultimate. A couple of very experienced new boys have come into the fold, one with decades of WC experience, adding an even more solid dimension to it all. I know I'm onto a good thing. 

Keep training & enjoying guys


----------

